# Please Help



## Merlin'sMommy (Feb 10, 2008)

This is with out a doubt one of the hardest things I have had to do. I have fallen on very had times. I am a single mom and my four year old and I are forced to move in with family until I can get back on my feet. I have begged and pleaded for someone to hold on to my dog until I can get back on my feet but I have no option but to give him up. The thought of putting him in a shealter kills me and Im quickly running out of time. I will be in Clarkston Mi for another 5 days. I need to find a good home for my 2yr old retriever. He is fun and lovable and full of energy. Completely potty trained and great with kids. His name is Merlin and he has been a huge blessing to us. If anyone knows of a safe place I can take him please let me know.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Prayers coming your way for a solution that works for all of you.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

What about contacting a local Golden Retriever rescue to see if they can take him.......


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm very sorry that you will have to rehome Merlin. I hope someone on this board can help you with this. I've seen it happen many times in the years that I have been a member here. {{{{{{ HUGS }}}}}}


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry that you are in this position...I hope that you find a great home for him.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Can you contact his breeder? Most good breeders will take their dogs back at any time, and will find a great home for them.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm not too far from you, so I'll pass the word around to people I know. I wish I could take Merlin in myself, but we're also staying with family until things get a little better for us. =(


----------



## Merlin'sMommy (Feb 10, 2008)

Thank you all for the prayers and wishes, Enzo's mom please do I really dont want to take him to a shealter.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Where is MsJennifer? She might be able to help you.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm going to forward the link to this thread to someone. I can't remember exactly where they live, but it's a shot...maybe two!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

When we saw her at dog bowl she said her computer isn't working. If anyone has phone contact information for her, maybe they can contact her?????



Bogey's Mom said:


> Where is MsJennifer? She might be able to help you.


----------



## Merlin'sMommy (Feb 10, 2008)

Thank you!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry you are in such a tough situation. This forum is great at helping so hopefully a great solution can be found. Keep the faith.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is the group that had a MI meet-up. I wonder if anyone can help?

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=56181&highlight=michigan+meet


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is the list of MI Golden Retriever Rescue groups, I would try all of them even if they are not close to you.

http://www.grca-nrc.org/rescues/mi/michigan.html


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Please try the golden rescues and let them know it is an emergency! A member may take him until they can officially get him into rescue.
I am praying you can find him a home.
Let's keep bumping hoping someone in Michigan sees this!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

My fiance's dad said he'd talk it over with his girlfriend, but he may be willing to adopt Merlin! His girlfriend will be here tomorrow (she lives in Canada, so she's only here on the weekends during the school year because of her kids). I'll let you know what they say. The last Golden he had, he received under similar circumstances and he always says it was the best dog he ever had. They lost him about a year and a half ago and he lost his other 2 dogs in his divorce with my fiance's mom, so he's just not 100% sure he's ready for another dog yet. Fingers crossed that they want Merlin! Enzo sure would like a playmate around here.


----------



## Merlin'sMommy (Feb 10, 2008)

Oh that would be wonderful...prayers


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Fingers crossed that this works out.



Enzos_Mom said:


> My fiance's dad said he'd talk it over with his girlfriend, but he may be willing to adopt Merlin! His girlfriend will be here tomorrow (she lives in Canada, so she's only here on the weekends during the school year because of her kids). I'll let you know what they say. The last Golden he had, he received under similar circumstances and he always says it was the best dog he ever had. They lost him about a year and a half ago and he lost his other 2 dogs in his divorce with my fiance's mom, so he's just not 100% sure he's ready for another dog yet. Fingers crossed that they want Merlin! Enzo sure would like a playmate around here.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I sure hope this works out...


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry you are going through this. I can't imagine how difficult it must be, but if anyplace can help...it is the good people on this board.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh I soooo hope this works out!!! Please let us know as soon as you know something!! PRaying...


----------



## Merlin'sMommy (Feb 10, 2008)

bumping.......


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just emld. Mssjenfer*

*I just emld Mssjenfer by clicking on her name and told her to check Merlin's Mommy post in Golden ret. cases here!!*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Merlin's Mommy*

Merlin's Mommy


Try calling GRROM in Michigan-the Golden Ret. Rescue.

http://www.grrom.com/


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Fingers crossed this works out - I can't imagine how heartbreaking this would be.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

just contacted about merlin, i will do anything i can to help out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*You are all wonderful*

You girl's are all wonderful.

We have to help Merlin and his Mommy!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

There is a trainer friend of mine who has more than one person interested in giving Merlin a home. Sarah, please let me know if Merlin already has a place to go. I will send you the trainer's email address via email or PM and you can contact her. Please let her know either way.

Kathie, Thank you, too! It seems the two people I knew I could count on came through once again. I love you both!

Sarah, I just send you an email via the forum. I wish you deep Peace with whatever this outcome may be. Kathie and Robin are both awesome! I've known Robin since 2002/03 and I have had the pleasure of meeting Kathie in person. If the other family has agreed to take Merlin for you, I'm sure they are wonderful, too. At least you know now Merlin does NOT have to go to a shelter!!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

HA - KIMM beat me to it!


KIMM and I both contacted a trainer we know in MI, and she put out some feelers yesterday. She has had several replies from people who are very interested in Merlin.

Merlin's Mommy, I sent you a PM with her contact information. Please email her right away. I can tell you that this person is an excellent trainer, and a wonderful person in general. If Merlin goes to a home she approves of you can be totally confident it will be one of the very best.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk and Kim Thank You!

Mylissk: try emlg. Merlin's Mommy too, from this forum, since she might not get the alert that she has a private msg.!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I sent the address via email Karen...

Melissa...:wavey:we think alike. Kathie is also awesome and I'm sure the other family interested in helping out is, too. I'm just glad Merlin has options other than a Shelter. If I can help to keep a dog out of a shelter for even a split second, I will do what I can.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm

I know you emld. Merllin's Mommy, I was just suggesting that Mylissk email her, too!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I sent the address via email Karen...
> 
> Melissa...:wavey:we think alike. Kathie is also awesome and I'm sure the other family interested in helping out is, too. I'm just glad Merlin has options other than a Shelter. If I can help to keep a dog out of a shelter for even a split second, I will do what I can.


I don't know if I ever thanked you Kimm, for introducing me to Robin. She is has been a great help several times via email for no compensation other than my sincere thanks. You were the one who pointed me to her when I needed some advice with Robbie back in 2005, and I've been corresponding with her ever since. So if I haven't said it before, thank you for introducing me to Robin!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

this thread brings happy tears to my eyes, what a great group you guys are.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> I don't know if I ever thanked you Kimm, for introducing me to Robin. She is has been a great help several times via email for no compensation other than my sincere thanks. You were the one who pointed me to her when I needed some advice with Robbie back in 2005, and I've been corresponding with her ever since. So if I haven't said it before, thank you for introducing me to Robin!


She's awesome and you are very welcome! She has helped me with Shadow, too. I now walk Shadow around charging dogs (from a distance) with a tennis ball in my hand because I can redirect his focus on me when they are barking their foolish heads off.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Merlin and his Mom have the best people trying to get him a home.

Thanks to all, the forum is remarkable!


----------



## Merlin'sMommy (Feb 10, 2008)

I want to thank you all from the bottom of my heart for all your help and prayers. I am waiting on a call back from Robin as we speak, also waiting on a reply from enzos mom. Once again you are all amazing people and I am so glad their are wonderful people like you walking this earth! God Bless


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Merlins Mommy*

Merlins Mommy

We all want to help Merlin and you. Feel so very sorry for what you are going through.

Please let us know what Robin and Enzo's Mom say!!

Hugs to Merlin!!!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

My fiance's dad decided that he doesn't think he's ready for another dog yet, but he said that if you don't find somebody within the next couple days before you have to move, Merlin can stay here for a week or so until we can find somebody to take him. He has a bunch of family coming in and staying at the house on the 17th, so we'd have to find him somewhere before then. I'm sorry that we aren't able to give him a forever home. =(


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Be sure to contact Robin and Kathie...


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

My grandma's cousin has a friend who lost her 10 year old golden 2 weeks ago to cancer. She said she'd give her a call and see if she was ready to take in another dog yet.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Omg, I just saw the email in my inbox and found this thread. I really wish I could help. I feel selfish saying that we can't take in a third dog right now because we're BOTH now unemployed. I'm so sorry.

However, we could also "foster" him until a forever home is found, if Enzo's Mom can only do a week or so. We wouldn't mind trying that. Hehe, Merlin, another 'M' name. I wish we could take him. 

Just let me know.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mssjenfer*

Mssjenfer

How kind of you.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Mssjenfer
> 
> How kind of you.


I wish I could help more!!! If we could I would take him in a heartbeat. We're already struggling with two dogs though.


----------



## Merlin'sMommy (Feb 10, 2008)

Jennifer where are you located?


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Omg, I just saw the email in my inbox and found this thread. I really wish I could help. I feel selfish saying that we can't take in a third dog right now because we're BOTH now unemployed. I'm so sorry.
> 
> However, we could also "foster" him until a forever home is found, if Enzo's Mom can only do a week or so. We wouldn't mind trying that. Hehe, Merlin, another 'M' name. I wish we could take him.
> 
> Just let me know.


I knew you'd jump in to help! Your heart is huge! 

I am so sorry to hear that you and Gary both lost your jobs. What a terrible thing!! 

If you decide to help with Merlin for awhile, please let the forum know. I am sure we could start a fund for him to help you pay for food and vet care while you have him so that you don't have to bear the financial burden alone.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

*!*

Oh I wish I could help, I'm maxed out with 4 dogs, hopefully someone will step in and help


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Merlin's*

Merlins

I think that MSJENNFER is in Frankenmuth, Michigan.

You can click on her green name and then email her.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Okay...I'm outta here. I hope Merlin finds the help and home he needs. This thread has be a bit confused now.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

any word on merlin? there really would be no need to set up a fund to take care of merlin, because several people who do not need the help have offered either to adopt or foster.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm in the Frankenmuth area. About an hour away from you. The fund idea would really be wonderful and would enable us to help. 

This is only if the need is still there... If someone else wants to foster him or adopt him, great! But if he does need someone... we're here.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I've sent Merlin's Mom a PM asking for her phone number. I have a few people that have shown interest and have asked for a way to contact her to get more information. Hopefully she'll respond soon!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mssjenfer and Enzo's Mom*

Mssjenfer and Enzo's Mom

Try emlg. Merlin's Mommy instead-maybe you'd get a quicker response
If you click on her name you can email her.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

My sister lives about 2 ours form you. I will ask her if she knows anyone.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

merlin has been adopted. i am sure merlin's mom will post about it when she is able.


----------



## Merlin'sMommy (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi everyone Im so sorry to leave you all hanging for a bit things have been crazy on this end. I want to thank everyone again for all your help. Melin has been placed in a great home he went to today. Thanks to all of your networking. Its still hard but I know Bob and Lynda and their boys will take good care of him.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I received word yesterday and I am so happy Merlin didn't have to spend any time in a shelter. I wish you all the best...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Merlin's Mommy*

Merlin's Mommy

So happy for Merlin and his Mommy.


----------

